

Introducing IE9’s User Agent String - ivank
http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2010/03/23/introducing-ie9-s-user-agent-string.aspx

======
ugh
The most interesting part is this story they linked to:
[http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2010/01/12/history-of-the-
user...](http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2010/01/12/history-of-the-user-agent-
string)

Quite strange how it came about that nearly every User Agend String starts
with Mozilla/5.0. Submitted the whole thing, just for kicks:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1215716>

